# NFAA 2011 Schedule



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Whose going where?

Tentatively planning on going to the Mason City one, and more than likely the Galveston one.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'll be at Vegas, Redding, and Outdoor Nats. Should be a good time.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Mason City and yankton


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mason City is NOT and official NFAA or WAF tournament. It is sponsored by the Mason City archery club and the Iowa State Archery Association, along with some manufacturers. They do, however follow most of the NFAA shooting rules.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

field14 said:


> Mason City is NOT and official NFAA or WAF tournament. It is sponsored by the Mason City archery club and the Iowa State Archery Association, along with some manufacturers. They do, however follow most of the NFAA shooting rules.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


Thanks Tom for the clarification. I am still relatively new to archery, and brand new to this level of competing... so I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Cheerioette,, Its not ignorance. It called Learning. Im in the same boat.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I thought it was a NFAA shoot also. lol


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Wisconsin rapids, LaCrosse, Vegas, Louisville, Yankton , Yankton


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

2fingers said:


> Wisconsin rapids, LaCrosse, Vegas, Louisville, Yankton , Yankton


When and where are the shoots in Wisconsin rapids, and LaCrosse


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.wfaa-archery.com/Tournaments.html

Theres a up shoot at lacrosse archery dec 11 (not an nfaa shoot)
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1316519

Feb 19-20 nfaa state At the high school(i think) Wis Rapids fills up, sign up early
feb 26-27 nfaa sectionals at lacrosse archery
may 21-22 v formation not an nfaa event


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I will definitely be doing the state championship now, and not sure about the others.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be hitting Vegas, Kentucky, South Dakota both times and Redding... Can't wait should be a fun year!!


----------



## musgraves (Nov 27, 2010)

i am new and was wanting if you guys could tell me how to get started shooting tournaments? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

This coming year will be my first time ever shooting in an indoor tournament. Research (ask questions, like you are now), and take the plunge and just register. 

Guess it depends on what kind of tournaments you are thinking about entering... but you can visit NFAA to see their schedule. Hope this helps a little...

Do you have already have a bow?
If you have a bow, what do you currently have it setup with?
What kind of tournaments are you hoping to shoot?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in Ca. we only get one NFAA shoot I think, it's in Redding. Ever sence NFAA got a new pres. they moved everything from Ca. to North Dakota by the new presidents archery shop. (Conflict of intrest if you ask me). So I do all the CBH/SAA tournaments I can, won the California State 900 Championship round for my class. Mostly just club shoots here in So.Ca.
I am going to try and make Vegas and the Redding shoot in 2011 though.
Don.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

This will be my first year doing any kind of major shoots... Ill be hitting Mason City, and the NFAA Indoor sectionals, then I plan on making my way to Louisville.... should be fun... Id love to meet up with some AT people if anyone is interested... anyone willing to show a newbe around? lol

B~


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

While ISAA Pro Am is not an NFAA event I THINK it is still a NFAA pro points event?


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I registered for the mason city shoot last night. I ll be hangin out at Hammer bow hanger booth. and shooting at 6:00 friday. After that its to the Rapids for the wisconsin state shoot.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

ttt


----------

